# American Cheese



## pine hollow (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone have a cheese recipe that would come anywhere close to American?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I remember seeing a recipe somewhere but I honestly can't remember where....if I do find it I can post it for you. Do you have much experience with cheese making ?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This is the closest recipe to American that I have found:

This is one you can make without a cheese press.I let my milk really clabber well. I used live-culture plain yogurt to culture my fresh warm milk. 

1 1/2 gallons clabbered milk 
4 TBSP. butter 
3/4 teasp. baking soda 
2/3 cup soured cream 
1 1/2 teasp. salt 
1/2 teasp. cheese coloring (if desired) 
Heat clabbered milk for 30 minutes at a temperature of 110 - 115 degrees farenheit. Strain and squeeze curd until fairly dry. Place curd in mixing bowl and stir in soft butter and soda until well mixed. Let stand covered for 2 1/2 hours. Put on stove in double boiler, adding soured cream, salt and cheese coloring. Cook until it looks like melted cheese. It will take a little while for the curds to melt into the cream. Stir constantly during this process. Turn into a buttered mold. I use a rectangle plastic container. Chill until set and slice to serve. 
Hope you enjoy this recipe as much as I do. 

The live culture yogurt clabbers the milk. I strain my fresh milk and stir in the yogurt. My oven has a bread proofing setting that I use in cold weather to keep the milk at the right temp. In warm weather just cover the container and let set until the milk clabbers. It usually takes about 12 hours. This is a good Velveeta substitute. I use it to make maccaroni and cheese, with salsa to make a hot dip, and we love it on crackers.


----------



## pine hollow (Mar 18, 2007)

thank you for the recipe. I'll be trying it this weekend. I've been making cheese for almost 2 yrs. There was a recipe in the rickki carol book, but no matter what I tried, it just doesn't come out good.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

linn, I have a question!
I want to make this using fresh goats milk, and the cream is hard to separate. What store bought item can be used for the soured cream? A container or sour cream, or should I buy heavy cream and let it sour?
Thnx in advance!!!1

((thnx halohead for the heads up on this recipe!!))


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PS - can I decrease the salt without ill effects? DH is on low sodium, so I am trying to cut it back where I can.


----------

